

A complete breakdown of security projects in the Big Data ecosystem - elykahn
http://sqrrl.com/big-data-security-roundup/

======
connors291
Sooo crazy that security is trumping functionality in product right now. Like
whaaat?

~~~
volta1
what do you mean?

